# Menzerna Polishing Pack (PO85RD 3.02 - PO85RD - PO106FA)



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Guys, 

Do you know when this will be back in stock

Regards


Rob


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Rob, 

These should be back in stock, early part of next week. We are just awaiting a delivery of polish...

Cheers, 

John


----------

